# Redo of ileocolic anastomosis, with Explorotory Lap and drainage of peritoneal absces



## pnezezon (Apr 24, 2009)

After patient had a colectomy, she developed a peritoneal abscess.  Dr did an exploratory laparotomy with drainage of peritoneal abscess (which I think would be 49020),  but he had to redo the anastomosis between the distal ileum and the distal transverse colon.  Is there a code for the redo?
Thanks!


----------



## Jarts (Apr 24, 2009)

It is my understanding that you would use the same code you used previously for the original resection and anastomosis. So if you used 44140 previously, you would use 44140 for the revision. I believe the 49020 would then not be billable per CCI edits.

Julie


----------



## cmartin (May 5, 2009)

If the original ileocolic anastomosis was resected, then it would be 44160 again.  If no resect on the 2nd op, then maybe a 44130.
C.Martin


----------

